# Autoroute 2011 Activation Key



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

I have been using MS Autoroute trial version for the past 6 weeks and very good it is as well.

The trial is coming to an end and I will need an activation key.

I am going to have to get hold of one while out of the UK.

Is this possible?

Where is the cheapest place to get one online and will it be emailed to me or does it have to be posted.

I havent clicked on the activation option yet as Im guessing it goes to Microsoft and probably not the cheapest place to get one.

Any ideas or anyone got an old key they no longer need?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Don't know if this would work Barry.

LInk Removed by admin, sorry no illegal download links allowed on MHF, possibly full of Virus infected files etc also

Mike


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been using MS Autoroute trial version for the past 6 weeks and very good it is as well.
> 
> ...


The only place you can buy software to download is Microsoft, so you'll have to pay the £44.99. The OEM retail boxed version works out of the box and does not require a key.

You can save 15% by going through Quidco:
http://www.quidco.com/microsoft-store

Given that Microsoft has just released "Streets and Trips 2013" which is the US name for Autoroute there may be a 2013 coming soon and on that basis I wouldn't be too fussed about paying full wack for it right now.

If you have a second laptop you could always install the 60 day trial on there instead.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Barry

If you haven't saved many .axe files that you would like to continue using, why not download the free trial of A/R 2010? >> here <<

Unfortunately 2011 files will not run on 2010, but there are cunning ways to get your pushpins off, and load them into the older version. Bit of a *** though - depends how many saved files you want to carry on using. :roll:

There is virtually no difference between the two versions, except for a later map in 2011. Even that is not noticeably very different.

Dave


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> There is virtually no difference between the two versions, except for a later map in 2011. Even that is not noticeably very different.
> 
> Dave


Unless you go into Eastern Europe (where BarryD is).

Autoroute 2010:










Autoroute 2011:










:lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Blimey those Polish builders don't 'arf get a move on once the planning permission comes through, don't they?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Blimey those Polish builders don't 'arf get a move on once the planning permission comes through, don't they?


Romanian builders in this case, but yeah


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Barry would be better off with 2010!

Far too easy to get lost in that rabbit warren shown in the 2011 version. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies chaps.

Addie thanks for the quidco link. Presumably ill just get the key online then?


----------

